# WEL - Winchester Energy



## System (11 September 2014)

Winchester Energy Ltd (WEL) is an Australian incorporated oil and gas exploration company which was founded in 2014 by Messrs Peter Allchurch, Neville Henry and John D. Kenny for the primary purpose of acquiring oil and gas leases and working interests in areas situated on the Eastern Shelf of the Permian Basin in Texas, USA, a location which offers prospective Cline Shale unconventional oil opportunities at shallow depth together with attractive conventional oil targets in the Ellenburger "E" Interval at slightly greater depth.

http://winchesterenergyltd.com


----------



## Cam019 (1 August 2018)




----------



## greggles (1 April 2019)

Winchester Energy has been making ground in the last week after encouraging news from the company's Mustang Prospect in Texas.

The company announced this morning that wireline log interpretation of the primary Strawn Sand target indicates net oil pay of 28 ft from a gross 52 ft oil bearing interval from 5,918 ft to 5,970 ft. This net pay exceeds the 20 ft found in the successful While Hat 20#2 well (initial production of 200 bopd).

Looks like they may be onto something here.


----------



## greggles (11 September 2019)

Winchester Energy announced yesterday that it has recovered significant oil following the fracture stimulation of the lower two of four intervals of the Lower Cisco Sand at the recently drilled Arledge 16#2 well.


> Prior to the frac, Intervals 1 and  2 of the Lower Cisco Sands (from 5,075 - 5,131 feet) were perforated and acidized returning a combined swabbing rate from the two intervals of approximately 80 bopd. Intervals 1 and 2, totaling 41 feet, have now been fracture stimulated.
> 
> Following the frac, swabbing initially recovered fluid with a 60 -70% oil cut. The fluid level remained at 1,400 feet indicating good permeability and, after 15 runs, the well began to flow 90% oil through a wide open choke at a rate of 30 barrels per hour.




Some good flow results there. Also, a revealing comment from Managing Director Neville Henry in the announcement:


> The initial frac result of the Lower Cisco Sands is extremely encouraging, with large implications for the Company should the well continue to perform as per initial observations.
> *
> Seismic has identified a series of large shelf slope Cisco sand ‘wedges’ of thick laminated and channelized slope fan complexes covering over 5,000 acres confirmed by drilling. This is particularly exciting given the total pay interval of potentially 490 feet in the two Cisco Sand Units*.




Share price up from 3.7c to 6.6c in the last five trading days. WEL is definitely one to watch in the coming months.


----------



## frugal.rock (4 February 2020)

So, in today at .045
Oil price around yearly lows...
Just need a nice catalyst. Previous research last year showed this year should be an up year.
Wells planned, production on the rise again after lows mid? last year.
F.Rock


----------



## frugal.rock (3 September 2020)

One of the June announcements.

Low Cost Oil Production Permian Basin, Texas  
HIGHLIGHTS 

 Winchester seeing oil prices improving and promising evidence 
of a possible “V” shaped oil recovery.

 To preserve operating capital Winchester has reduced oil 
production operating costs (“OPEX” or “lifting costs”) to  US$2.46/barrel and considerable effort has been undertaken to  manage and balance its costs and revenues. 

 Oil sales were strategically deferred as of May 15, 2020, through
on-site storage, until June 2020. This realised an estimated  increase of US$15 per barrel in oil sales revenue for May 15-31,  2020 production which had averaged 222 net barrels of oil per  day (bopd), and gross 303 bopd.

 With the potential of a sustained improvement in oil prices, 
Winchester is turning its focus to future growth and is preparing to 
execute several low-cost re-completions of existing wells to 
augment existing production in the Mustang Field area. 

 Future operational planning includes completions of new pay 
zones in several other wells, potentially followed by additional 
drilling to expand existing production and subject to improved 
and sustained commodity prices, further exploration drilling. 

 Winchester is also reviewing several new project/play 
opportunities made possible by the low oil price environment.

For a lower priced oiler, they are my favourite, US based.
Current oil price is a pullback in my opinion. Northern Hemisphere heading into winter, the seasonal thing traditionally pushes the price up somewhat.
Entered today, with a medium timeframe in plan. (0.025)
6 month chart.


----------



## frugal.rock (22 September 2020)

Winchester has been one of my go to speccie oilers since around May of last year.
The chart to me looks like a repeat of  September period last year. Buyers support has appeared today as I have been keeping a close eye on it since buying a week ago.
Current market depth and a 3 year chart. It's a bit hard to see  the year on year chart comparisons...
Something is about to happen soon enough, in my opinion.
Please do your own research.


----------



## frugal.rock (22 September 2020)

Breaking out of recent ranges today with most oilers negative or flat. Interested to see what tomorrow holds?


----------



## Chronos-Plutus (22 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Breaking out of recent ranges today with most oilers negative or flat. Interested to see what tomorrow holds?
> View attachment 112129




Do you ever analyse the resource and company; or are you just frugal in your opinion of stocks to consider buying?


----------



## frugal.rock (23 September 2020)

Chronos-Plutus said:


> Do you ever analyse the resource and company; or are you just frugal in your opinion of stocks to consider buying?



Frugal by name and nature....
WEL is on my rotisserie of traders, it's nickname is Winny.

Am sticking to the trade plan.





Another Winny I met yesterday...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (23 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Frugal by name and nature....
> WEL is on my rotisserie of traders, it's nickname is Winny.
> 
> Am sticking to the trade plan.
> ...



It's not you, mate, buying a million shares a day, over the last few days, is it?

gg


----------



## frugal.rock (23 September 2020)

Neigh, Wilbur, tis not I.
That would be Sir LP MM.
(Long pockets market maker)
Cheers.


----------



## frugal.rock (25 September 2020)

As of yesterday, I'm out.
Will consider a reentry if it pulls back further.


----------



## frugal.rock (28 September 2020)

A nervous nelly on Friday....
Jumped back on the horse this morning, wondering why I jumped off...?
(Really don't like having open trades on the weekends at the moment.)


----------



## greggles (23 July 2021)

Some good news this morning for WEL. Well is being cased and will be flow tested shortly. A nice relief for shareholders after the recent lows of 1.4c. Currently at 1.8c and it is looking like WEL could well be starting to turn around. Solid volume today.


----------

